# aí, ali, lá



## matthawk127

alguém pode me explicar qual a diferença entre estas três palavras?  mto obrigado!

*aí, ali, lá*


----------



## Vanda

aí - from your view to another person - the place where that person is.
You on the phone with your friend: Como estão as coisas aí / in your place?

ali - in that place,  there
O acidente foi bem ali. (there/ in that place)

lá - there, in that place .
Ela está lá em casa neste momento.


----------



## matthawk127

muito obrigado Vanda!  só tenho mais uma dúvida...nesta frase (falada por uma pessoa perto de duas outras pessoas), se usaria "aí" ou "ali"?    

Cuidado com a bicicleta ___ atrás de vocês!


----------



## Vanda

Cuidado com a bicicleta aí atrás de vocês!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Gostaria de coloborar.
Aí - dá a idéia de proximidade exata onde a pessoa com que se fala está (conforme já esclareceu Vanda e acredito que não pairam mais dúvidas).

Ali e lá - para mim são muto parecidas, mas "ali" está perto da pessoa com que se fala (mas, não exatamente naquele lugar) e "lá" é um pouquinho mais longe de "ali". Exemplos:
- Por favor, pare o carro logo ali. (está bem perto de onde estão naquele momento)
- Por favor, pare o carro lá. (é mais longe do que o "ali" da frase anterior).
Abraço.


----------



## reka39

Hello!
 What is the difference between “ali” and “aí” ? I ask this question because as I said “Tu tens muitos amigos portugueses ali na Alemanha” I was said I should use aí instead of ali. Can anyone explain to me the difference, please?
 Thanks.


----------



## GamblingCamel

reka39 said:


> as I said “Tu tens muitos amigos portugueses ali na Alemanha” I was said told I should use aí instead of ali. Can anyone explain to me the difference, please?
> Thanks.


I'm also a student of PT. From what I read above, AI is used probably because the person to whom you're talking is also located in Alemanha.


----------



## jscore

GamblingCamel said:


> I'm also a student of PT. From what I read above, AI is used probably because the person to whom you're talking is also located in Alemanha.



So let's say I'm talking with a dude in Brazil and Im located in Brazil.

I would use 'la' in this context, correct?


----------



## Macunaíma

Imagine que estamos conversando nós dois. *Aí *é o lugar onde você está. *Ali* é um lugar a distância relativamente pequena de nós. *Lá* é um lugar distante de nós.

A diferença entre ali e lá é mais ou menos igual à que existe entre *lì* e* laggiù*.

Na sua frase, se nenhum dos dois envolvidos na conversa estão na Alemanha, o correto é "lá na Alemanha".


----------



## Outsider

jscore said:


> So let's say I'm talking with a dude in Brazil and Im located in Brazil.


If your friend is in Brazil and you're talking about Brazil, say _aqui_. If he's in Brazil and you're talking about some other place, say _lá_.

We wouldn't normally use _ali_ for countries, and _aí_ is for when you and your friend are in different places.


----------



## reka39

reka39 said:


> Hello!
> What is the difference between “ali” and “aí” ? I ask this question because as I said “Tu tens muitos amigos portugueses ali na Alemanha” I was said I should use aí instead of ali. Can anyone explain to me the difference, please?
> Thanks.



I forgot to add important details! 
I was talking on the phone, the person I was talking to was in Germany, I was in another country. Thanks!


----------



## skizzo

So tell me, which one is correct:

-"Procura na casa-de-banho"
-"Já procurei ali"
-"Já procurei lá"
-"Já procurei aí"


----------



## Vanda

All of them, depending on the whole context.
You to your friend (outside the casa de banho): Já procurei ali/lá.
You to your friend (inside the casa de banho): Já procurei aí.


----------



## anaczz

skizzo said:


> So tell me, which one is correct:
> 
> -"Procura na casa-de-banho"
> -"Já procurei lá"
> -"Já procurei aí" (If the person you're talking to is there, in the bathroom and you're not.
> -"Já procurei ali" (Used also for specific locations: Procura na casa-de-banho, atrás da porta)


----------



## Istriano

The ''basic ones'' are_ aqui_, _aí_, and _lá_. Once you've mastered them add _para cá _and _ali_.


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> I forgot to add important details!
> I was talking on the phone, the person I was talking to was in Germany, I was in another country. Thanks!



Em Portugal:
"Tens muitos amigos *aí *na Alemanha" - *aí*, no local onde estás.
"Tens muitos amigos lá na Alemanha" - *lá*, no local onde não estás.
"Tens muitos amigos ali na sala" - *ali*, local onde não estás, mas que está próximo.

Tal como disse o Outsider, não dizemos *ali* com países


----------



## SãoEnrique

Soa estranho para vocês quando nos enganamos com aí, lá, ali?


----------



## anaczz

SãoEnrique said:


> Soa estranho para vocês quando nos enganamos com aí, lá, ali?


Às vezes soa estranho como dizer  





> ali na Alemanha


 e às vezes compromete o sentido:
- Pega aquela cadeira ali.
- Ali onde? (procurando com o olhar, pela sala)
- Ali, bem ao seu lado.
- Ah! Esta aqui?! Esta não está "ali".


----------



## skizzo

So in Portugal they'd use "lá" in that phrase, anaczz?


----------



## Outsider

Both _ali_ and _lá_ are used in Portugal, but they're not entirely synonymous. Generally speaking, I'd use _ali_ for something that is within my eyesight (and the addressee's eyesight), and _lá_ for something that is beyond both's eyesight, or beyond both's reach.


----------



## Denis555

I'll be *there* = Eu estarei *lá*
I'll be *there* for you = Eu estarei *aí* pra você (Here it implies I'll be at a place near you)
http://www.letras.com.br/bon-jovi/ill-be-there-for-you/traducao-portugues


----------



## Outsider

Hum, Denis, não me parece um bom exemplo. A mim não me faria impressão "eu estarei lá para você". E por outro lado está a fazer tradução literal de uma expressão que, tanto quanto sei, é idiomática em português.


----------



## Istriano

Pois, é. 
Continuando:

_Diz lá = Diz aí!
Vamos lá!
Sabe-se lá por quê.
Alto lá!_

Nesses casos, não se trata de um advérbio de lugar.


----------



## Outsider

Outsider said:


> Hum, Denis, não me parece um bom exemplo. A mim não me faria impressão "eu estarei lá para você". E por outro lado está a fazer tradução literal de uma expressão que, tanto quanto sei, é idiomática em português.


Perdão, queria escrever que a expressão "_I'll be there for you_/eu estarei lá para você" é figurativa, e não é idiomática em português. 

Ou também se pode dizer (como acho que acabou de fazer o Istriano) que o sentido de _here/there_, _aqui/lá_ numa expressão de sentido figurado como esta é idiomático... o que vai dar à mesma.


----------



## La finlandesa

marta12 said:


> Em Portugal:
> "Tens muitos amigos *aí *na Alemanha" - *aí*, no local onde estás.
> "Tens muitos amigos lá na Alemanha" - *lá*, no local onde não estás.
> "Tens muitos amigos ali na sala" - *ali*, local onde não estás, mas que está próximo.
> 
> Tal como disse o Outsider, não dizemos *ali* com países




Olá!
Estou estudando este assunto e fiquei um pouco surpreendida que Marta12 (senior member de Portual) dissesse "local onde não estás, mas que está próximo".
Porque "está" e não "é" + próximo...?? Parece-me espanhol dizer "está próximo um local". Socorro! Muito obrigada desde já!


----------



## pfaa09

O local *está* próximo. (geograficamente)
O local *é* agradável, bonito. (classificar o lugar com adjectivos)
Nota: Também poderíamos usar o verbo estar para classificar o lugar, como por exemplo:
"O lugar está muito bonito"
Há situações onde podemos dizer: O local é próximo de uma estação de comboios.
O local é junto à farmácia.
O local está próximo de uma estação dos correios.



La finlandesa said:


> fiquei um pouco surpreendida que Marta12 (senior member de Portual) tenha dito  (neste caso escrito)


----------



## Carfer

As regras sobre o uso de _'ser_' e '_estar_' não podem ser levadas à letra, La finlandesa. Não são absolutas, menos em português até do que em espanhol, na minha observação, e mesmo em espanhol... É certo que em português se usa o verbo '_ser_' em situações em que em espanhol se usa '_estar_', mas, no caso, Marta12 não cometeu erro nenhum, pode.se dizer - e diz-se frequentemente-  como ela escreveu. Outra possibilidade seria_ 'ficar' ('fica próximo'). _


----------



## metaphrastes

A simple manner to understand these words (_aqui, aí _e _ali_) is relating them to the three persons:

*aqui *corresponds to the first person (plural or singular) because the thing referred is near the one speaking. Example: _Onde está a chave? Está aqui, no meu bolso. (Where is the key? It is here, in my pocket.)_
*aí *corresponds to the second person (plural or singular) because the thing referred is near the one being addressed: _Onde está a chave? Está aí, debaixo do teu nariz. (Where is the key? It is there, under your nose.) _Note that English has no word to say the key is near the one being answered, it has only _there, _far from the speaker.
*ali *corresponds to the third person - neither the speaker, nor the addressed one: _Onde está a chave? Está ali, com os teus amigos do outro lado da rua. (Where is the key? It is there, with your friends who are on the other side of the street.). _Note that _ali _may be used also when you do not mention other people, the point being that the thing is not close to the people who are in dialogue.
Now, we have the couple _*cá *_e _*lá*_ that, as in English _*here *_and _*there*_, have no equivalent to the second person, the one being addressed. There is either _cá, _near the speaker, or _lá_, far from the speaker. But in Portuguese you cannot use _lá _to refer something near the addressed one - one has to use _*aí*_, necessarily.

*Note: *it was already pointed that _*ali *_means in general something not too far away from the speaker, something within his eyesight, and that it should not used to refer countries. Now, one might use _ali _in the case of an informal, colloquial dialogue, implying, say, closeness and familiarity: _Vou ali à Espanha visitar meus tios, e volto amanhã_, that is, it will be a quick trip to a well known place, it is no matter to be concerned about.


----------

